# Torching Meat



## Scoobee (Mar 7, 2019)

Hey guys... so I've been reading up on doing the sous vide for our ribeye steaks, after trying the $1100 Otto grill and it not really being any better than cooking on my charcoal grill.  I picked up the Bernzomatic TS8000 torch, recommended here and many other places, along with a few cans of MAP/PRO 











I haven't cooked a steak yet, but I did connect the torch and checked it out today.  Flame is blue and it appears to be working as it should, as far as making a torch flame.  However, I tried torching a small portion of some Boston butt we have ... some of the fat and a little bit of the meat, just to heat it up a bit, and it had a really strange taste to it.  It was not good at all.  I don't know if it was the fuel giving it that flavor, but if I had to guess, that is what I'd say it was.  From many places I've read about torching, I did not see any complaints about the taste... many stated there was no adverse taste from the torching.

Is it perhaps the type of fuel I purchased and maybe I should just get propane, although I've read where several people use this type fuel for torching.  Or... is this normal and I just failed to do enough research.

I simply cannot imagine anyone ruining a good ribeye steak with this torch flavor.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 7, 2019)

I use a propane torch to melt cheese on different items. It does give it a slight flavor but not bad tasting. With that torch, lot of SV youtube guys add a Searzall. $75 on Amazon. Turns the pinpoint flame into a small steel mesh Infrared Broiler. I have also seen Commercial 1500W Heat Guns used successfully...JJ


----------



## Scoobee (Mar 7, 2019)

I did see a review of the torch by itself and the Searzall... and the Searzall took longer to sear the steak and it made no difference in the taste.  However, the Otto grill we had was propane infrared and it did not change the flavor of the steak in the least bit.  I wonder if maybe it's the MAP/PRO fuel.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 8, 2019)

I would be leery of the map gas,ck the contents


----------



## mike243 (Mar 8, 2019)

I went and looked and it said mapp was preferred instead of propane to sear food,less of a gas flavor and nothing about being toxic so brown on lol


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 8, 2019)

I have a Searzall & use propane with it, but it does make sense to use Mapp gas cause you'd get a hotter flame. The only thing that I would worry about is melting the screens in the Searzall with the hotter flame.
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 8, 2019)

If you're just using a regular nozzle , and invert the bottle , I've heard there is a chance to disperse liquid fuel onto the food .


----------



## daveomak (Mar 8, 2019)

Yeah that....  For using the TS8000, hook it to a hose....   That way, you won't have to turn the canister upside down and have the "stink oil" sprayed on the meat...


----------



## saltysandman (Mar 8, 2019)

Scoobee said:


> I did see a review of the torch by itself and the Searzall... and the Searzall took longer to sear the steak and it made no difference in the taste.  However, the Otto grill we had was propane infrared and it did not change the flavor of the steak in the least bit.  I wonder if maybe it's the MAP/PRO fuel.



i use the Searzall as well. It does have specific instructions regarding the spacing of the "shower head like diffuser" and tip of flame which may be related to any gas taste. It does take longer as it spreads the sear.


----------



## Scoobee (Mar 8, 2019)

Thanks guys... I suppose I will order one of these from Amazon and give it a try...


----------



## Norwester55 (Mar 8, 2019)

I use one of these. Its fast! :)
https://www.harborfreight.com/propane-torch-91033.html


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 8, 2019)

daveomak said:


> For using the TS8000, hook it to a hose.... That way, you won't have to turn the canister upside down and have the "stink oil" sprayed on the meat...


Great advice! Going to buy the hose. Thank you, daveomak...


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 9, 2019)

I never thought of the gas coming out of the bottle if you turn it upside down. My setup has a hose, so I have never had that issue. Good to know though.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2019)

I thought about getting the Map-Gas set-up, because it burns hotter, but a plumber Buddy of mine said he wouldn't want that stuff touching his food. I use my Propane torch with "Fat-Boy" tanks, and get no smell or bad taste on my meats.

Bear


----------



## Braz (Mar 9, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> I have also seen Commercial 1500W Heat Guns used successfully...JJ


I just checked my heat gun. It is 1680W. Woo-hoo, something new to try!


----------

